# Damascus paring knife



## chefcomesback (Feb 20, 2014)

This is the first knife I have done by myself, please be gentle guys with my fit and finish. It is 80 mm paring knife in feather pattern Damascus , with brown mallee burl handle , ebony ferrule , and brass. The blade is over 60 hrc , and ground slightly asymmetric for right handed person with big hands ( that's me!! ) I managed to cut my self once before sharpening it so it is really mine now. it weighs 64 grams , I haven't epoxied the blade to the handle yet. Depending on how much epoxy comes out I might seal the gap with beeswax. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your first knife! :knife:

How is the brass ferule holds itself in place? Glued or there's some kind of dovel?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! My first knife was a parer also, just a few weeks back. What a learning experience.

I will enjoy seeing your future projects!


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 20, 2014)

TThanks , Brass holds with epoxy , there is a dowel in the handle but only covers ebony ferrule and the handle


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 20, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Nice! My first knife was a parer also, just a few weeks back. What a learning experience.
> 
> I will enjoy seeing your future projects!


Thank you , I totally agree on learning experience side , not knowing how everything works or if you are doing right or wrong is scary:dazed:. I have some other ambitious projects but I am in the middle of my busiest season and I am lacking the tools (drill driver and dsic sander so far)


----------



## cadberry (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty, I like the subtlety of that damascus. How thick is the handle? It looks like it'd fit snugly.


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks cadberry , the handle is 1.5 cm thick where ferrule ends and 1.7 cm at the thickest point. 
I have made the handle slightly oversized because of my large hands . Hope you can tell from this picture 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Man that's awesome. And feather Damascus to boot? Nothing like starting off with a bang! The handle looks like it will make a very comfortable fit, and I really like the strong taper on the ferrule.


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 23, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Man that's awesome. And feather Damascus to boot? Nothing like starting off with a bang! The handle looks like it will make a very comfortable fit, and I really like the strong taper on the ferrule.



Thanks, the billet was from HHH I got a while ago, I have also made a 165 mm petty from the same batch that will get the same handle that I am planning to finish within couple days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## android (Feb 24, 2014)

looks great! well done.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 25, 2014)

Hecks yea. Well done Chef!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Randy , I have used the knife for couple shifts and decided to thin the handle .I have rounded the bottom too, now it weighs 59 grams . Looking forward to finish the other Damascus , hopefully I can do something decent with it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

